# Core training theory



## lycan Venom (Feb 12, 2019)

I would like to see members, vets and vips opinions about core training. There is so much in magazines and the internet about when and how to train for abs but the reality is the muscles are endurance muscles and get worked out 24/7. I see diet playing the largest role in definition of the muscle group rather than training. I want to see how many guys really have shredded mid sections with out plastic surgery lipo suction, cryo treatments or injections/implants.

Do you train your core once a week, multiple times per week or daily? Do you only have a shredded mid section during cutting or even when you are off or bulking?


----------

